# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  waterlift

## denaria

If in addition to stairs one has heavy or bulky items, or need wheelchair access one could use a waterlift utilising the mains water pressure or a small pump assist.

----------


## Gaza

you make or buy? 
what happens to the water when the lift is going down? is there is a resvior

----------


## denaria

Had it made, the gap in the upper wall was designed in for just that item, would have made it ourselves but a local handyman who was doing them for wheelchair people to access their upper floors on referral from local hospital. Carries three people or similar load and the water drains to pool overflow pipe.

----------


## quigs

This is really interesting.  Were there any issues with the building or lift regulators?  I can see several uses for this but I am apprehensive that (in Victoria at least) there may be regulation issues.

----------


## denaria

Hard to say, that was built 25 years ago, and obviously the Health Department of the time was relieved to enable old/disabled people to return to their two storey homes in safety at low cost. It does depend on robust water pressure, though could be assisted by pump. I suspect these days many government departments would like to regulate, stick their noses into the subject, and if one were not a licensed plumber one might fall afoul of that body. If it were not in public view..... grins. Ours, being on the esplanade had an easy dig for the support steel using only a hose, the sand and shell ejecting automatically, the same principle used for a bore we installed. Using public water supply one would need a backflow preventive. Might be better to use a closed system. I'm afraid many projects fall over from the "we've never done this before therefor you can't" attitude prevalent with the authorities. Were you remote from "civilization" it might be more doable.  :Smilie: 
Since it is a sister site to this forum, I'm taking the nerve to link to a post in Woodworkers forum    http://www.woodworkforums.com/archiv.../t-139290.html

----------


## Black Cat

It is basically the same principle as those self-elevating clothes hoists beloved of 1950s housewives. A great idea, and no real engineering reason for objecting to them. As you say Denaria, a great solution for all those Queenslander style homes with high ground floors and higher second floors. Often wondered how I would go if I injured myself while living in Queensland...

----------

